# HOwdy



## foeglass (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey, I'm Jordan. I am, of course, new to the control booth community, but also new to the technical theatre community. I am going to be a sophomore in college next year and decided after watching the lighting designer at our school that I would switch from actor to techie :roll: silly me perhaps.

Since I speant most of my freshman year unhealthily following the techies and student designer taking notes on everything I feel I still know nothing. However looking over the designer's shoulder one day I see this website open and long story short, here I am.

I am transfering to a rather small private college with not much of a theatre department to speak of, so outside knowledge will be invaluable I fear. Hopefully some knowledge I have already learned I could pass on here and no doubt the some of the vast knowldege surronding this forum will creep my way.

So Hello all

luv alwayz,
*~Jordan~*


----------



## propmonkey (Jul 11, 2005)

welcome, the welcome wagon should be along by morning. its always good to get another techie form an actor. feel free to ask as many questions you can., im sure atleast one of shall know the answer.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Jul 11, 2005)

Welcome Jordan. The one thing I suggest to you to start is to not become like over half of the members we have and never post. If you have a question, thought, suggestion, or idea, share it. Just because you're new doesn't mean you don't have the answer to a problem that we've been trying to solve for years. And once again, welcome.


----------



## Peter (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey, welcome to Controlbooth.com!

::Trumpet fanfare:: we have a convert!  hehe 

We all knew next to nothing at some point, you'll pick it up quickly enough, just do like you've been doing, pay attention to what other people are doing and dont be afraid to seek out other resources like Controlbooth.com and the manuals for your equipment. 


foeglass said:


> Hopefully some knowledge I have already learned I could pass on here and no doubt the some of the vast knowldege surronding this forum will creep my way.



Well put! Please dont be afraid to post and like Foxinabox said, dont disappear on us either! 

Welcome to controlbooth.com!
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## avkid (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome! We all at one time had that feeling(it goes away with time)


foeglass said:


> techies and student designer taking notes on everything I feel I still know nothing.
> *~Jordan~*



It's absloutely impossible to know nothing!
Might I suggest some reading material:
"Technical Theater for Nontechnical People"
By Drew Campbell
Lighting wise:
"Stage Lighting Step-by-step"
Authored by Graham Walters

most importantly, never stop asking questions!

To quote a great mind(you know who you are)
-"There are no stupid questions"


----------



## ship (Jul 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Hopefully you will never loose your actor interest or intent to learn.

If of any help, I spent a half an hour tonight explaing Volts x Amps = Watts to someone I work with professionally tonight. He has made it out of the cable slinging aisle in see A on list, sling A to pile and mark it X to the point now he is prepping moving lights and pulling gar for tours that is all him in figuring out what's needed. Personal study with lots of questions to help that study is what it's about. Kind of feel sorry for the confusion about stuff you might and this person feels, but have no fear, once ready and in need of learning you will either not or learn better than those that did not.

My current student it would seem is going to make it in having no prior training but realizing that it's not all just cool and having fun - that study on one's own and ask questions part of it to the extent they understand. Nobody starts any differently.

Never be afraid to ask, but also do private study in what ever part of the field and second to it you have interest. This is you, your art, and your tech, not us that did it before. We have answers, but in asking you must know what about to ask. 

Otherwise in the case of the 30 minutes about a simple question, it's much confusion but hopefully the main theaory and the magic theory of 600w at 120 = 5 amps as very important for him and all in all else that matters. How close to this in any of it's mutiples given a maximum amperage is the simple and easy answer. But still it's personal study once confused or given too much information that will reinforce what given.

Hope the advice helps and welcome.


----------



## foeglass (Jul 14, 2005)

avkid said:


> Might I suggest some reading material:
> "Technical Theater for Nontechnical People"
> By Drew Campbel


read it cover to cover.....loved it!l

avkid said:


> Lighting wise:
> "Stage Lighting Step-by-step"
> Authored by Graham Walters


will look at it thx!


----------

